# A Rabies warning in Ceuta from 'Typically Spanish.com'



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

Spain’s North African enclave of Ceuta has announced an outbreak of rabies, and has imposed a six month ban on dogs leaving the town.

Health Councillor for the Cueta Government, the PP’s Abdelhakim Abdeselam, made the announcement official today in an extraordinary edition of the Official Bulletin for the Autonomous City. The announcement says the Rabies outbreak means that dog owners will have to walk the animals on the lead, and with a muzzle when in the street.

If the dog owners want to take their animals to Spain, they will have to obtain ‘previous authorisation’ from the Veterinary Services.

The City Hall has started a publicity campaign, and highlights the need to vaccinate dogs, cats, ferrets, primates and horses. Border controls on animals are to be increased at the Morocco border and in the port, and there will be more documental controls on dogs.

Any lost dogs that are captured will be tested for the corresponding microchip, and will sacrificed after 21 days under observation.


By h.b. - Aug 8, 2012 - 4:03 PM


----------

